# Taking up the challenge



## crystaljemsatins (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi just an update I restarted with the mice again about 3 years ago after buying some stock from Roger Smith, I left the fancy in about 1995 after winning best Mouse in Show in Holland at the Avicultura Show in the Hague, I let the breeders over there help themselve to all the stock I had shown. Reds and Red Satins are my favorite so will be trying to rebuild what I once had and have some enjoyment meeting all my old friends and making new ones on the way. Jim


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hi Jim,

Welcome back to the fancy! You'll meet plenty of friendly faces around here, both pet owners/breeders and showers too


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

hi. I hope you'll have a good time here


----------



## Mousegirl81 (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow I bet it was fun showing them  ..my dream


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

